# Talbingo reservoir tips please.



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoping to take the kayak down to Talbingo Reservoir in a couple of weeks, I have fished there before a caught zip, this time I have some lead core line and range of lures but really need some tips to put it all together. Thank you in advance.

Yolo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never fished the dam, but there are lots of small rainbows upstream in the river. The signs tend to make me uneasy though, with the expectation of an unheralded tsunami any moment.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I lived at Tumut for nearly seven years and the lakes there are all good but like a lot of places you need to know the area you're fishing. Talbingo has a few arms that are popular but I have only fished them from a power boat as they are a long way from the dam wall. The first arm is on the left as you head up the dam and is 4.5 Km from the boat ramp, the second is on the right and is almost 6.5 Km. You will need to be extremely careful as I have seen winds whipping up dangerous waves which were threatening even in a large vessel.

If the weather permits and you have the time head for the side arms and use your sounder to try and locate at what depth the fish are holding. I have found them in the shallows around the edges but at this time of year I think that they will be deeper.

Jounama dam is a collection pondage for the release of water through the power station and is then pumped back up to Talbingo dam as a means of maintaining electricity usage levels during off peak hours and it is a useful place to fish, no power boats allowed except for one weekend each year. If you fish there, watch out signs which indicate the limits for any water activities as a sudden release is dangerous if you were too close to the power station.

There are some nice trout there so best of luck

cheers

John


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Talbingo reservior is a bit tough from a yak, due to the reasons johns noted. Don't have much more to add unforn except yep, they'll likely be deeper but reddies are always a chance. Jounama reservior (in front of town) is closed to all watercraft except for a once yearly comp. You are not allowed to enter the water there due to aforementioned rapid water level changes.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

theGT58 said:


> Talbingo reservior is a bit tough from a yak, due to the reasons johns noted. Don't have much more to add unforn except yep, they'll likely be deeper but reddies are always a chance. Jounama reservior (in front of town) is closed to all watercraft except for a once yearly comp. You are not allowed to enter the water there due to aforementioned rapid water level changes.


sorry if I was being misleading... used to see a lot of canoes and kayaks on Jounama when I lived in Tumut...


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

No need to apologise at all John! my post was just about making sure the newby didn't get himself into trouble. The local coppers there have little to do so may seize the opportunity to pester somebody :lol: .

Here's a submission to the DPI (possible local bloke) discussing the issues I've just found.

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets ... barnes.pdf

Here's a note from the local fishing club about the closure:

http://www.talbingofishingclub.com.au/Fishing%20Spots/

Gotta say, I agree with him. I'd encourage others in the kayak fishing community to support his submission, I am going to. They should at least assess it properly. I have seen it going at full release and while it is impressive (and you would not really want to be within 100m of either end), there is no obvious current running in the middle sections of the dam. As you say, people used to kayak it years ago with zero issue.

With the inclusion of a exclusion zone surrounded by bouys at both ends where the water is going in and out it seems it would be fine for non-powered craft or fishing boats only. it is a sadly missed opportunity for locals. They may likely never again open it to allpower boats due to the area being a very popular skiing destination, and the subsequent noise this would cause as the town is right next to it (and the fact these water users would be a bit of a nuisance to others on such a small water body)


----------

